# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL > مبتدی: جوین در اس کیو ال

## millennium_1000

سلام من دو تا جدول دارم که فیلد مشترکشون catID می باشد من می خام روی این فیلد بین دو جدول جوین بزنم فقط نکنه ای که داره 
در جدول f فیلد catID از نوع int و جدول a از نوع nvarchar می باشد.
جدول f

1

2

4



جدول a

1,2

1

4



جدول خروجی بر اساس جوین این باید بشهf
a

1
1

4
4

1
1,2

2
1,2



دوستان کمک کنید .

اینم کدی که خود من نوشتم ولی درست کار نمی کنه
SELECT a.catID,f.catID FROM a
                           (join f on f.catID in (a.catID

----------

